# Rabbit hunting Manistee/Wellston area



## acmetrappingco (9 mo ago)

Hey guys I really want to get into rabbit hunting and now that we are getting older and starting families my buddies and I can't get together very often to hunt. Is there anyone in the area looking for someone else to bust brush with? I'm a pretty good woodsman and a good shot. I'm not looking to steal anyone's spots or kill every rabbit in the woods, I just like being out there. I want to learn as much as I can in the next few years so I can be confident when I take my son out in a few years. He likes trapping with me and I think it helps that I know what I'm doing. I figure the same would go for rabbits. I have a Winchester model 12 16 gauge with a factory cylinder choked 26 inch barrel and a case of remington #6 shot. Dan's brier proof Chaps and a filson wool coat so I have all the appropriate gear I think.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Hope you find some buds, also look for thick cover once the snow flies. You can hunt both grouse and rabbits in Dec (squirrel etc), watch out for them deer hunters. Starting Jan you might have the woods to yourself. Look for areas where hawks and owls have a hard time swooping down. Tracks will tell the tale. Kick any brushpile and be ready.


----------



## acmetrappingco (9 mo ago)

pgpn123 said:


> Hope you find some buds, also look for thick cover once the snow flies. You can hunt both grouse and rabbits in Dec (squirrel etc), watch out for them deer hunters. Starting Jan you might have the woods to yourself. Look for areas where hawks and owls have a hard time swooping down. Tracks will tell the tale. Kick any brushpile and be ready.


Thanks! After the creeks freeze and it's to big of a pain to trap, I develop this itch right in the back of my brain and I'm hoping this will scratch it.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Not many rabbits around like there use to be ,at least on public lands in this area.


----------



## GBsProv (Jan 29, 2014)

Better head south a little to farm country not many rabbits living in the big woods anymore.


----------

